# Why no Crown Vics?



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Was just reading through Uber's list of approved cars and noticed that at the very top of the very short list of cars not allowed is the Crown Victoria.. 
Why?


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Heaven forbid an Uber car should be mistaken for a taxi, that's why.

You know, seeing as how they're not and all.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IERide said:


> Was just reading through Uber's list of approved cars and noticed that at the very top of the very short list of cars not allowed is the Crown Victoria..
> Why?


Got a bunch of great ones coming up at police auctions too.
2011 models from $100.00 to $2,000.00.
Some with low miles in multiple colors.
Even Mercury Grand Marquis.

The last year of production ,2011.
These cars can get up to 300,000 miles.
Pallets of parts and tires are being auctioned off also.

Along with leather back seats sets from S.U.V.'S brand new for $15.00 a set in lots of 10!


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

Actually they are allowed in some markets but the paint scheme can't remotely resemble a taxi.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

The taxi-paint I get.. I thought it might have something to do with looking like a cop car.. or only getting 4MPG ..


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Papa Sarducci said:


> Actually they are allowed in some markets


Atlanta allows them.


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Atlanta allows them.


I believe New Jersey does too.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Got a bunch of great ones coming up at police auctions too.
> 2011 models from $100.00 to $2,000.00.
> Some with low miles in multiple colors.
> Even Mercury Grand Marquis.
> ...


Ooh, now I want 1. Black crown Vic with blacked out windows and one of those cop grills.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

You guys are funny.

When I drove cabs in Dallas 2001-2004 I insisted on leasing an ex-police Crown Victoria. Hated the Tauruses and Luminas which may have been cheaper to lease but they were crappier cars. 4mpg? I idled and ran my AC all day long and averaged 17.7mpg over 265,000 miles in three years. Throw up in my cab? Rubber floor, vinyl seat, and Febreeze. Want a ride to watch the street races? I'll do a burnout when I leave. Need to hit up the strip club and take a girl back to your room? I got you covered and if she overdoses she'll fit in the trunk.

But you can't use it for Uber. Someone needs to make a stripped down mid size sedan, with vinyl seats and headliner, rubber floor covering, hard plastics throughout, no power options, plain radio, tiny hubcaps.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

occupant said:


> You guys are funny.
> 
> When I drove cabs in Dallas 2001-2004 I insisted on leasing an ex-police Crown Victoria. Hated the Tauruses and Luminas which may have been cheaper to lease but they were crappier cars. 4mpg? I idled and ran my AC all day long and averaged 17.7mpg over 265,000 miles in three years. Throw up in my cab? Rubber floor, vinyl seat, and Febreeze. Want a ride to watch the street races? I'll do a burnout when I leave. Need to hit up the strip club and take a girl back to your room? I got you covered and if she overdoses she'll fit in the trunk.
> 
> But you can't use it for Uber. Someone needs to make a stripped down mid size sedan, with vinyl seats and headliner, rubber floor covering, hard plastics throughout, no power options, plain radio, tiny hubcaps.


The future :


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

occupant said:


> Throw up in my cab? Rubber floor, vinyl seat, and Febreeze.


That stuff costs money; cab rates are what they are for a reason.

It is funny, the District of Columbia has eased off much of that stuff. Still, I pay for the rubber floors, for the reasons that you state: easier to keep clean and do not absorb odors. After one year of driving in snow and rain, those carpets get a positive funk to them.

D.C. requires only that you cover the back seat, now. I cover all four. People sit in the front. The driver sits in the front and, even if the air condition is on, I am there half the day, so a cloth covered seat would absorb odors.

My favourite was a 1990 Town Car. Quite rooms, easy to get into and out of; even little old ladies, who usually must ride up front could get in and out of the back of those things. The Crown Victoria/Grand Marquis was not bad. Now I have a Fusion hybrid, and while it is great on gasolene and is overall a good car, it has no passenger room and no trunk space.

If someone would do a rear wheel with factory vinyl seats and rubber floors, I would buy it. There is the MV-1, but that is a fifty thousand banana car. It is accessible, which accounts for much of the cost. D.C. started a grant programme AFTER I bought my Fusion. The government has too many requirements if you accept the grant, anyhow.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That stuff costs money; cab rates are what they are for a reason.
> 
> It is funny, the District of Columbia has eased off much of that stuff. Still, I pay for the rubber floors, for the reasons that you state: easier to keep clean and do not absorb odors. After one year of driving in snow and rain, those carpets get a positive funk to them.
> 
> ...


Try carpet funk from thousands of passengers off of Bourbon Street.

God only knows what comes in on their shoes.

I pressure wash the carpeted floor mats,dry them,spray them down in Ozium.

I will probably change the carpet every 2 years.
Next time,I go with thicker sound insulation( padding) under the carpet. Too noisy on high speed runs.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

I have seen Crown Vics used around here. My Town Car has the 4.6, and is going strong and quiet at 300k. 18-20mpg. I am extremely strict on maintenance. All filters, fluids are quality stuff, and usually changed before Fords schedule calls for, considering the severe service this car sees.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Crown Vics are allowed in DC market.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Crown Vics are allowed in DC market.


I had suspected that Uber was now allowing them as I had seen one or two with trade dress and local plates. When I first signed on to UberX, it would not allow them. I still have my old cab. It is a 2007. Perhaps I should scrub it down, clean it up and sign it up.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Clean it up! Get her on the road!


----------

